# Sticky  Bow Press plans and instructions you can download



## Midlife Crisis

If you would like a copy of my plans and a parts list, please find them at the following link:
http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf 

Other press plans can be found with the following links:

http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf

http://www.webow.com/Bow Press X-Press Type Plans with Welding.pdf

Take the time necessary to read this entire thread – there are lots of good ideas for modifications and improvements. Note: if I could weld, I’d build a linear press, which was not in the marketplace when I found some plans and made modifications so I could build it without welding….


----------



## NorthernMN

*Nice job*

That is a very well put together document. Looks like just about any goober could build one by following your instructions. :thumbs_up If I didn't already have a bow press I think I would build one of those.


----------



## bobzila

thank you for puting the blue prints up there midlife my dad is going to make me one :angel:


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

Page 13 picture shows the rods against the riser in a bad location. The rods should be at the pivot point of the limbs. Where the limbs and riser come together. In the picture this could cause a riser to twist or bend....not a good idea!

Just my personal thoughts.


----------



## moosedrooln

*I Just Made One!*

It's a great press...I just made one two weeks ago. I found the instructions on a different site...but very similar...I'd be willing to make and sell some of these if anyone is interested...I've attached a photo of the one I just finished.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

ArcheryBowdocto said:


> Page 13 picture shows the rods against the riser in a bad location. The rods should be at the pivot point of the limbs. Where the limbs and riser come together. In the picture this could cause a riser to twist or bend....not a good idea!
> 
> Just my personal thoughts.


Yeah. That's Mr. Smith's press. I have no idea if he spoke to his bow manufacturer about ideal roller position. From your comments I would guess not. The photos of my bow in my press on page 7 reflect what Mathews told me was best for the Switchback.

Thanks.


----------



## Marvin

What about making the lower pegs on an adjustable frame with a set screw to hold them in place? ( picture a steel floating on a smaller steel tube similiar to an apple)


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Marvin said:


> What about making the lower pegs on an adjustable frame with a set screw to hold them in place? ( picture a steel floating on a smaller steel tube similiar to an apple)


I like that idea - it would result in a press that could replicate the X-Press if you could also do it for the press arms and have the thing be secure. However, it might require welding of the roller arm to the outer steel tube or some appendage to it (I wanted to avoid that). And unfortunately I could not see how to do it with 1-1/4" and 1-1/2" square tube without somehow trimming the inner weld in the outer steel tube (1-1/2") jacket so it would slide over the inner tube [it will not do so with the weld ini place as the fit is very tight] - probably a lot of work to do it over the 1-1/2"-3" of outer tube you would need to do this with. Maybe it could be done with a metal file and a lot of elbow grease or with some power tool.

Then what about using a 2" outer square tube for the outer tube that holds the inner rollers? I don't know - that's a lot of space between the outer tube and the inner tube. Done correctly (again, welding the roller bar to the tube) it might work. To position the set screw you'd either want to drill a hole and weld a nut directly over the hole or tap the outer steel tube to accomodate the set screw threads. My guess is that weldign the nut in place would give you a lot more threads to work with and more assurance that the set screw would be sturdy.

Maybe someone can work on a design with and without welds.


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

I still like mine! :smile:


----------



## NY911

That thing works??? :mg:


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

The horizontal bow press I have built in 3 pro shops works well. The total of presses I have built is 7 and you can use it for crossbows as well. The table takes up less room and can be used as a work area.

People that has used the vertical type for years, have used my horizontal and like it better. No more dropping parts on the floor as much because you can catch them in you hand. The string is lower to tie in peeps, and servings. Do not knock it until you try one! :wink:


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

Here is an old picture when I worked at a Pro Shop in Freeland Michigan. You can see here two of the presses and this was taken in 1984. This shop had 5 horizontal presses and I built two of them, the ones in the picture.

See the old Hoyt Pro Hunter camo in my press, I'm the one in the white shirt in front of the two others.


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

FORGOT SOMETHING!

IF you know Rod Swanson of Out Tech, he is the one standing at the counter on the far left looking at the two customers. Gee he looks like a kid! LOL

Rod Swanson (Rocket Rod) worked in Michigan as a rep for years for Hoyt, Tru-Glo, Robinson Scents and more for years.


----------



## Deezlin

I don't know if he is still making them, but I have a toad400 press and it is great!!!!!!!


----------



## mightymac

*cool*

that is a cool press doc. do you use a winch to pull the rope?
I've already made one like the ones posted above.


----------



## rmw

ArcheryBowdocto said:


> Here is an old picture when I worked at a Pro Shop in Freeland Michigan. You can see here two of the presses and this was taken in 1984. This shop had 5 horizontal presses and I built two of them, the ones in the picture.
> 
> See the old Hoyt Pro Hunter camo in my press, I'm the one in the white shirt in front of the two others.


 Is that out at Erno's ?


----------



## ArcheryBowdocto

Yes that was the OLD ERNO'S days, when service was not what it is today in MOST shops!


----------



## Rat

The press I built is based on the Devin/Deerslayer press as well. But as you can see it is a little different. The main thing is I used sliders for the riser stops on the 2" tubing to accomodate longer riser bows. Since these pictures were taken I have rebuilt the sliders with two holes in them for the rollers to accomodate the youth bows with paralell limbs easier. I also used round stock instead of the bolts. There rare no stops on the sliders, the tension holds them in place without them. 

Here is where I posted the original build.
Original Build on ASN


----------



## leintz

*hardcorepress*

worldwonder no 8. ha-haa with old bed springs

material....junk from old metal
reels=5,5$
winch=19,2$
fixings=7,7$

bowpress for 33$

already works with hoyt proelite, cybertec and browning rage.........


----------



## HV Bowman

*Apple Pro Extreme clone press plans*

I have complete plans for a Press identical to the Apple Pro Extreme. I can't take credit for these plans because they were sent to me by another member a long time ago. These are very professional; plans that include a complete list of materials and drawings. 
If anyone is interested please PM me with your Email address and I will send them out to you. Please be aware that these plans are in a Microsoft Word format.


----------



## ruthunt

*Bow Press*

Here is a press I built for under a $100.00 bucks (CDN). It was time consuming but worth it in the end. The press operates effortlessly , is very solid, and will press any bow on the market,(even crossbows). If anyone would like any info on it PM me.


----------



## Hoosier Boy

I was just killing sometime and found this post. I have been wanting to buy a press, but the cost has kept me from buying one. I own a Switchback and an LX. I need a press to work on both. Your looks as if it will work perfectly. 
What is the approx. cost of this press?

Thanks.


----------



## boat18

*Need more info.*



Rat said:


> The press I built is based on the Devin/Deerslayer press as well. But as you can see it is a little different. The main thing is I used sliders for the riser stops on the 2" tubing to accomodate longer riser bows. Since these pictures were taken I have rebuilt the sliders with two holes in them for the rollers to accomodate the youth bows with paralell limbs easier. I also used round stock instead of the bolts. There rare no stops on the sliders, the tension holds them in place without them.
> 
> Here is where I posted the original build.
> Original Build on ASN


Do you have plans for sale or already one's made up for sale.
Thanks.


----------



## Rat

PM Sent Boat18.

I am working on plans now, proly be after Christmas before I get 'em done tho.


----------



## 1miss

*bow press*

i went to the asn site and no pics please email pics and if you get a set of plans let me know

thanks 
james wallace
[email protected]


----------



## dave_cody

think I am gonna build one starting tomarrow looks pretty easy.


----------



## Rexxer

*press*

I would like to build a x-press knockoff!Any plans or ideas?


----------



## eugene1e®

Rexxer said:


> I would like to build a x-press knockoff!Any plans or ideas?


I second that lol


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know where they sell the side crank jack that is found on the Apple presses??


----------



## HV Bowman

You can buy it directly from apple.


----------



## Bowtech Freak

anyone have prints for the x-press?


----------



## IL_Bow_Man

The x-press is what I would like. My dad recently got a crossbow and I would like to be able to both crossbows and regular bows.

If someone could provide me the information, I would be more than happy to draw up some plans for them. That is what I do, sit in front of a computer and draw pictures with a CAD system.


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*bow press plans*

im interested in the a bow press like the one ruthunt has posted does anyone have any plans for this type of press ?


----------



## Mexican 3D

thanx for the great plans!

just one question, a few actually. where can i get the rollers?? are those the same rollers found in boat trailers?? and, what material are you using?? is it PTR, and, what wall thickness and diameter?? 

thanx!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I ordered two 5” boat rollers (yes, same kind as used on boat trailers) and two roller shaft pals (to secure the roller to the front side of the roller arm) from http://shop.easternmarine.com.

The rollers were $3.75 each and the pals were $0.55 each. Shipping was $7.84. I used 5” boat rollers instead of 4” (which come on some Apple presses) as my buddy down the street has a split-limb bow and the 4” rollers would not fit his limbs. They were a little too snug on my old PSE bow as well. The 5” should be able to accommodate all bows.


----------



## MMMB

Looks like a great winter project thanks! I have a new Switchback and would like to use it to work on that


----------



## Still Trying

*Bow Press Plans*



kevinsulikowski said:


> im interested in the a bow press like the one ruthunt has posted does anyone have any plans for this type of press ?


Same here. I tried sending PM to ruthunt for plans but that didn't work so sent message to AT to see if they could contact ruthunt to get some communication going but no luck there either. Any further ideas?


----------



## 1miss

*looking for ruthunt*

i've posted in general archery and bowhunting forums asking for info on ruthunt so far no luck. did have response from goldtip2005, says he built one just like it and will take some measurements and get them to me. when i get them i will post for all interested. i am in the process of building an apple emodel style but i like the xpress better.
james


----------



## eugene1e®

1miss said:


> i've posted in general archery and bowhunting forums asking for info on ruthunt so far no luck. did have response from goldtip2005, says he built one just like it and will take some measurements and get them to me. when i get them i will post for all interested. i am in the process of building an apple emodel style but i like the xpress better.
> james



Any luck


----------



## Still Trying

*xpress*



1miss said:


> i've posted in general archery and bowhunting forums asking for info on ruthunt so far no luck. did have response from goldtip2005, says he built one just like it and will take some measurements and get them to me. when i get them i will post for all interested. i am in the process of building an apple emodel style but i like the xpress better.
> james


Will be patiently? waiting. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtech Freak

I can't wait to start on the x-press.


----------



## Rchr

*X-press plans*

I am curious, could the posting or selling of the plans be a patent infringment or cause some kind of lawsuit?


----------



## MKD

Midlife Crisis said:


> Here is a link to plans I wrote up for a homemade bow press. It has a bill of materials, costs, sites to get parts, instructions, blueprints (sort of), and pictures of parts and the completed press. It also has pointers for things you need to think about before undertaking this project. The file is 13 pages in a pdf form (1.5 Meg) that you can download. You can bolt the press together as I did, or weld some joints as another press builder did. I tried to cover all the bases as I wrote it up. I hope this can save a bunch of people a bunch of money and help us better tune the bows we use.
> 
> http://www.theoxfordgroup.com/bow-press.pdf
> 
> A *BIG* thanks to Ox for hosting these plans on his server space.
> 
> If I'd known I was going to write this up I would have taken photos during the fabrication process. Unfortunately I did not think that far in advance. If you build one using these plans please pm me with any suggestions on how to improve the plans for future users.



Will this press work on Hoyts.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

MKD said:


> Will this press work on Hoyts.


I don't see any reason why it would not. But be sure (as mentioned in the plans) to check with the tech support folks at Hoyt on the correct pressure points for the inner and outer rollers - then adjust the length of the main beam and the spacing of the drill holes for the inner and outer roller arms to match the specs for your bow. Note: also, with the Hoyt's split limbs I feel almost certain you will want to get the 5" rollers (as I recommend in the plans) instead of the 4" rollers. Also, be sure to check with Hoyt on backing off limb bolts a certain number of turns before pressing (I need to do this 7 full turns with my Mathews, but I am not certain about other brands).


----------



## gmcman

*bow press*

Something I made in my spare time. I did make a new crossbar that is longer to go all the way to the outside of the limb pockets. Works great, I might have about fifty bucks stuck in it and everything was new.


----------



## MKD

Midlife Crisis said:


> I don't see any reason why it would not. But be sure (as mentioned in the plans) to check with the tech support folks at Hoyt on the correct pressure points for the inner and outer rollers - then adjust the length of the main beam and the spacing of the drill holes for the inner and outer roller arms to match the specs for your bow. Note: also, with the Hoyt's split limbs I feel almost certain you will want to get the 5" rollers (as I recommend in the plans) instead of the 4" rollers. Also, be sure to check with Hoyt on backing off limb bolts a certain number of turns before pressing (I need to do this 7 full turns with my Mathews, but I am not certain about other brands).



Thanks I will do just that


----------



## illbowhunter

gmcman said:


> Something I made in my spare time. I did make a new crossbar that is longer to go all the way to the outside of the limb pockets. Works great, I might have about fifty bucks stuck in it and everything was new.


Do you have plans for this press or did you just wing it? Will it work on switchback and trikon?


----------



## DEC

I built a press like the plans just last night. I welded the legs together. The entire project only took me about 1 1/2 hours. I own a fab shop and it was pretty easy for me to do. I used all scrap material and only had to buy a jack and boat rollers.

Turned out pretty sweet and presses my new Swithback XT good.


----------



## wheels3563

here is the bow press i built at work,it works great,i guess it pays off to be a welder and have a machine shop where you work


----------



## wheels3563

one with out bow


----------



## brian1966

Here is a press I built for 40.00


----------



## kikker

*Parallel (or near parallel) Limb Bow*

Midlife Crisis,
How does this press work on a parallel or near parallel limb bow. When I look at Apples catalogue, they have only 1 press designed for parallel limbs.
I just bought a PSE Vengance (PSE's version of parallel limbs) and need a bow press to work with. 

Anyone else having information available on the other designs that have been posted in thread, I would appreciate any assistance you can provide.

Thanks and good shooting,
kikker


----------



## Midlife Crisis

kikker said:


> Midlife Crisis,
> How does this press work on a parallel or near parallel limb bow. When I look at Apples catalogue, they have only 1 press designed for parallel limbs.
> I just bought a PSE Vengance (PSE's version of parallel limbs) and need a bow press to work with.


It works great on my 2005 Switchback, which is a parallel limb bow. As I indicated in the plans, I took time to line up and measure my pieces and drill holes for my bow. I see no reason why anyone could not custom make the press to work with any parallel limb bow. In the future if I ever buy a different bow I might (and I stress "might" - it might only require me to drill some different holes, if that) have to replace the main beam, press arms, and cable for the new press, but all the other parts should be reusable.


----------



## kikker

*Thanks*

 Thanks Midlife. I appreciate all the effort you put into the details on this press and your willingness to share it with us. Since I am not really familiar with the new fangled equipment:embara: and a bow cost more  than an entire setup (of my day), I want to make sure of all my steps before going forward. 

How are things in Conn? When I lived there in the early 60' that is where I learned to shoot. Used to travel from Danielson to Hartford 2 - 3 time a week to shoot. More fun then than ever sense with a bow. 

Regards and good shooting,
Kikker


----------



## gmcman

*bow press*

Ya, actually I did just kind of wing it. I just looked at the apple press and just tried to make it similar to it.

The entire press comes apart, if you look close in the pictures you can see the blue bolts in all of the pictures. The sections all slide off the main tube so it doesn't take up so much room if you don't want to leave it out.

I do not know if a trykon or switchback will work in it or not. I have a matthews MQ1 and a martin razor x se (in the press) and they both fit in it.
Might need to make the uprights more verical and put the rollers as close to center as possible for those real parallel limb bows.


----------



## WNYArcher

*Thanks for the excuse*

Thanks for the excuse to get back in the shop and play on the mill. I was a little rusty but the smell of the coolant and the burning oil brought it all back quick.

I made a small modification to the plans in that I added a slot in place of the drilled holes so I could use the press for more than a couple of bows. 

I have tried it on my two late 90's bows and there will be a bowtech in it in a few weeks. It took about 1 hr of machine time and 1 hour of marking the holes and cut outs. Price tag:

*Metal *- metal marketplace - $39 (never knew the place existed but I will be back again! They cut to spec and there is no minimum charge.)

*Nuts, Bolts & Cable* - In house supplied - No cost

*Bottle jack & hose* - Advance auto parts - $9.88 + $4

*Primer & paint* - Left over primer & Ford blue paint from the engine job a few years ago.

Paint will be done this weekend and it will be complete.

All in all it was tiem well spent compaired to buying a press for the few times a year I need one at home. 

This is not a bad project even if it was done at home so if you are contemplating it get-er' done!

Thanks for getting me going!

Mike


----------



## flats1

Ok guys i need ya'lls help i want to make a bowpress but I dont have a welder so it has to be done with just bolts also it needs to be adjustable for differant bows. It does not need to be made for a parallel bow but how much harder would it be to make it for one just in case i buy a parallel bow? Which design should i use gmcman, ruthunt,rats,or midlife crisis? Thanks for any help you could give me.


----------



## jays35

*Preee*



Kilnbux said:


> Anyone know where they sell the side crank jack that is found on the Apple presses??


I bought mine from Harbor Freight. $22


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*Ready-Made, Reasonably Priced Press*

For those who don't want to build, but want a more affordable press than those sold by Apple or Sure-Loc, the newly modified press sold by Toad400 looks to me like it would be good for parallel limb bows as well as traditional compound limbs. $220 + $15-35 for shipping for the press with the new arm design.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=262693&highlight=press


----------



## bakes

*Trykon bow press?*

First time writer long time watcher, here goes. I just bought the Hoyt Trykon(short axle). Has anyone put it in the press Midlife Crisis has posted? Thoughts and comments would be appreciated. Thanks for listening to this first timer.


----------



## mikevdm

*Completed Crisis Press with slight mods*

*Front*










*Back*


----------



## kevinsulikowski

*press jack*

bought a square us general weld on jack for mine was 34.00 ttd from harbor freight. havent started building my press yet but bet it will work great


----------



## dennykyser

*Switchback XT*

Sorry if I missed it but will this press work on a Switchback XT?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

dennykyser said:


> Sorry if I missed it but will this press work on a Switchback XT?


I don't know why it would not, but I've only used it on my 2005 Switchback. I think you'd just need to be careful on the measurements for inner rollers, length of the main beam, hole positions for the outer rollers, and the cable length (short enough to work, but not too short that you can't get your bow into the press). If you are not comfortable with that I'd check out a Toad press with the side jack - but ask him first about it working with the XT.


----------



## Green River

*I made one too!*









Made mine from steel from the scrap bin at work (I accidentally cut some to short:wink: :zip: ) The boat rollers, paint and jack came from Wal-Mart, the rest from the hardware store. I used 1/2" air line on the riser padding instead of heater hose, it was a freebe too! The bow is a SwitchBack XT and it works very well. 

David


----------



## AKDoug

For those looking for X-Press style plans..get ahold of Swackhamer


----------



## opa

It took some time and elbow grease, but here is my home made press: all stainless steel, made for less than $100.
I had a machine shop do the welding on the connectors: they're very simple, just a square piece of tubing with plates welded to the side. On the back they have a hole drilled with a nut welded on to accomodate the whataretheycalled black bolts. I had them do the drilling too: at home I can't get the tight tolerances needed to keep the whole thing torque free.
For the rest it was finishing: a lot of grinding and polishing, and figuring out how to make a simple jack. I ended up with two pieces of tube that fitted into each other, and fitting the threaded rod of an old car jack inside. Just twist the handle in the center and the inner tube with the hooks on it goes up very smoothly. By using a chain to pull the limbs it's easy to adjust, and by looking at the leftover chain hanging down it's easy to see if everything is symmetrical.

It can press any bow with a riser length up to 35" and deal with any limb up to 17" or so (acual max distance between the supports is 15" , but the upper one comes below the cams).

All materials, welding and drilling added up to about $100, not bad for a luxury press I think.

Opa

You can find some pictures here:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~pdj/at/Press Front 1.jpg
http://www.xs4all.nl/~pdj/at/Press Back.jpg
http://www.xs4all.nl/~pdj/at/Press Detail.jpg


----------



## opa

Here a reduced picture to get a quick glance.

Opa


----------



## ngabowhunter

*press*

ttt


----------



## Rat

I now have plans for the FrankenPress if any one still wants them. I replied to several of the PM's so send me your e-mail addy and I will get 'em out to ya'll. They aren't as nicely done as those of Midlife Crisis, but the price is the same. :wink: 

And I must say Opa, that is one halluva nice press!


----------



## opa

My bowpress plans are available here:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~pdj/bp/Bowpress Opa.pdf

Have fun, Opa


----------



## 'lilbownb

gmcman said:


> Something I made in my spare time. I did make a new crossbar that is longer to go all the way to the outside of the limb pockets. Works great, I might have about fifty bucks stuck in it and everything was new.



just wandering where you got the plans for your press as I think that is what i am looking for. i say that because i am new to sport but am equipping myself nicely, but presses seem to be priced ******edly. i shoot an '05 Hoyt ultraelite which has split limbs and i don't know if this press will work or if it makes a difference.


----------



## ngabowhunter

*Bow press*

Finished my bow press thanks to Midlife Crisis for his time and the awesome plans


----------



## Rat

A few people had some questions on the original build. So, I have an update. However, since I didn't save anyone's e-mail addy I am going to post it here. You can just copy and paste it into the original set of plans if you want. I will also add it to the originals so that any future plans have it.


----------



## MKD

*Main beam length*

Has anyone built one of these presses to use on more than one bow.I have amartin and a hoyt and they both need to be pressed at differant locations. The differance in locations is about 1". Also Hoyt useres that have bult on what lenght did you cut the main beam? Thanks


----------



## WIHoyt

We have the same press at our club and I'll tell you it really isnt that good. I use it only in emergencies and It will never see my Target bow but good nuf for the deer slayer


----------



## Bellows1

Question.  

Do these cable/jack type press have stroke enough to remove all tension from the limbs? 

I can see where they would be great for changing strings, but do they allow for limb changes? 

Thank you, Bill


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Bellows1 said:


> Question.
> 
> Do these cable/jack type press have stroke enough to remove all tension from the limbs?
> I can see where they would be great for changing strings, but do they allow for limb changes?
> Thank you, Bill


Good question - sorry I don't know - I've never tried. But my guess is not - I've found that the fit of the bow into the press is pretty snug in order to get enough leverage to press the limbs so the string and/or cable can be removed. The press might need to spread further apart than it is capable of doing in order to replace the limbs. Anyone else?


----------



## MKD

Here is my press. Works well on my Hoyt, Martin, and an old PSE


----------



## Rat

> Question.
> 
> Do these cable/jack type press have stroke enough to remove all tension from the limbs?
> 
> I can see where they would be great for changing strings, but do they allow for limb changes?
> 
> Thank you, Bill


The Frankenpress does, I remove limbs regularly during the annual maintenance of all my bows.


----------



## BOWHUNTER3D10X

*bow presses*

it looks like you all did good job on the home made presses


----------



## Aim4gold

Has anybody tried this press design on a PSE Mach X?


----------



## ebfarmer

I haven't previously posted over here, but I used some of the posts and pictures on this thread when building my press and I thought I would return the favor. I built the press and vise last year and just finished the arrow saw last week. 

The press is a copy of the X-Press. The cable assembly under the bottom keeps the press arms an equal distance from the center.

























I built the vow vise as a copy of the Apple Infinity.


















I just finished this arrow saw last week. It has the same 8000RPM motor that is used on Apples high end saw. I also ended up having to order the arbor from Apple in order to eliminate vibration. It uses a bearing in the nock end that allows the arrow to be turned while cutting for a more square cut. This arrangement also allows the measurement to be taken from the same point on the scale regardless if there is a nock installed or not. There is also an attachment to hook a shop vac up to collect the dust from the cut.


----------



## lovelltim

eugene1e® said:


> Any luck


just wondering if anyone has got the plans for the x-press?


----------



## RAZOR62

Here's A photo of a press that I purcased on E-Bay. It works with just about any style bow whether it's conventional or paralell limb design. Very adjustable. It's called the "Omni Bow Press" and it's $155.00 shipped It won't work with my baby though... (The Liberty 1). I had to build my own press for that one. Works fine with my Switchback XT however.


----------



## Driftless Bowhunter

Yeah Ruthunt...I'd like to see some plans for your press also...


----------



## SDeadeye

*Found "X-Press" Plans*

I did a little searching and found this site. I think I'm going to try to build one this weekend, I'll let ya'll know how it goes.

http://www.freewebs.com/cougarjim/howtobuildproxpress.htm


----------



## MysticFlight

*Here is how my X PRESS turned out*


----------



## plottman

great thread, back to the top


----------



## plottman

i am a genious, i found this thread by searching and didn't realize it was a sticky.....


----------



## TradTech

Got the plans. Now to find someone who can drill and weld. The hard part is over!


----------



## Robin Da Hood

ArcheryBowdocto said:


> I still like mine! :smile:


Hiya bowdoctor,
Joe here..well met! Saw you picture of you table bow press horizontal and loved it! Looks fantastic. Do you have any other pics of it? Would love to build one. Read that you have built several. Would be so happy if I could get any further info on the fantastic set up! My email address is [email protected] . I did look up your webpage and when I got there..it wanted to send me somewhere else..not sure what is going on with that. So I figured I would send you a message. Again, thanks for any help you could give me! Joe ..aka Robin Da Hood!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Midlife Crisis said:


> *PLEASE DOWNLOAD BOWPRESS PLANS HERE.*
> http://s9.quicksharing.com/v/3990262/Bow_Press_Plans.pdf.html
> 
> It has a bill of materials, costs, sites to get parts, instructions, blueprints (sort of), and pictures of parts and the completed press. It also has pointers for things you need to think about before undertaking this project. The file is 13 pages in a pdf form (1.5 Meg) that you can download. You can bolt the press together as I did, or weld some joints as another press builder did. I tried to cover all the bases as I wrote it up. I hope this can save a bunch of people a bunch of money and help us better tune the bows we use.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'd known I was going to write this up I would have taken photos during the fabrication process. Unfortunately I did not think that far in advance. If you build one using these plans please pm me with any suggestions on how to improve the plans for future users.


How are you guys downloading that? I can't view it.


----------



## treee

I am interested in building one of these, but the file is no longer available to download. Does anyone know where I can find instructions. Thanks.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*New site for plans*

Sorry -- I've tried several times to get a mod to fix the link in this thread and will keep trying. I don't know why the host service deleted the file, but I found a new place to hold it:

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/3veYE6U323230/Bow Press Plans.pdf.html

If an advertisement appears, click on “skip ad” to get to the page you really want to see.

Scroll down to where you see “download file” (just a bit past “download link”)
Click on “download file” and pick a target directory for the download – it is about 1.5 meg.


----------



## treee

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## FLBowHunter2

Hi,

I'm going to try something a little different from the plans and thought I'd share it. 

Instead of using a black pipe 3/4" cap, I'm going to use a 3/4" to 1/2" reducer, drilled through the reduced portion to accept the 1/8" coated cable.

It will be a slip fit over the bottle jack so it can be held in place, or temporarily removed, as the jack is adjusted prior to pressing.


----------



## FLBowHunter2

*Finished it tonight!*

Here's the completed press and it's maiden pressing of the XT. Man this thing works great!

Midlife Crisis, I can't thank you enough buddy! :thumbs_up

On the reducer, I used a Dremel tool to remove 3/8" of the bottom threads which also formed a nice ledge for it to sit on top of the jack. It worked out really well.


----------



## SoutherntierBowhuntr

Here's mine.


----------



## OzarkConceptBOW

The initial link to PLans is not working


----------



## Randall Collier

Do you have some Blue print on this Bow press that I could get from you?


----------



## gdcpony

I would like to see some plans for the horizontal if anyone has them.


----------



## jminnaert

*Plans no longer available*

I tried to download the plans but the file is no longer available.


----------



## coyote1956

*plans not there to download?*

tried to download plans for first post by midlife, next page said plans were deleted. any new links to plans?


----------



## coyote1956

*found it*

ok i found the last post of plans worked fine, Thanks


----------



## jminnaert

*I found them*

These look awesome thanks and here is the link in case anyone else wants it Thanks Midlife Crisis.







http://www.bestsharing.com/files/3ve...Plans.pdf.html


----------



## Purka

The best I've seen.

http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?t=16501


----------



## ncturkey

Midlife Crisis, i click on yourlink and the download for the bow pressis no longer offered. is there some way I could get it from you. Thanks,Mike


----------



## Midlife Crisis

################################################
Plans now at this site
################################################

http://www.bestsharing.com/f/3veYE6U323230


----------



## 35tb

i looking for the web site the bow press base came off. he hade some other stuff i want to try. any one know it?


----------



## gasparepi8

ruthunt said:


> Here is a press I built for under a $100.00 bucks (CDN). It was time consuming but worth it in the end. The press operates effortlessly , is very solid, and will press any bow on the market,(even crossbows). If anyone would like any info on it PM me.


looks good, my email address is [email protected] thanks


----------



## gasparepi8

*bowtech 101st*



Bowtech Freak said:


> anyone have prints for the x-press?


if anyone send you a set please forward me a set thanks [email protected]


----------



## themoneyshot$

*still cant get plans*

i went to the link midlife has on his post but it does not give me a option to down load anything just a upload option. Can someone send me the plans via email, or is there another link? Any help greatly apprciated.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*Yet another new site for the plans.....*

Well, I guess the last web host went out of business - not hard to imagine given they were providing space for free! I found another free site to host the plans (and will keep doing so if I need to). I uploaded this today and tested the download function (you have to wait a few seconds for the button to say download - it counts down the seconds....)

http://www.filecrunch.com/file/~wlrnt6

Good luck everyone!

Tom


----------



## emacfire

*Down load*

I went to the site today to download the plans when the download button was ready I clicked on it and it gave me page not found screen. Please help.


----------



## emacfire

Do you have the plans for these items to share?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*Yet another free file hosting site....*

Well, folks, I keep getting bounced off sites or use sites that shut down. We'll see how long this one lasts. Plans are now posted at:

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/849fafc3a6_1.48MB


Good luck!
Tom


----------



## bigracklover

thanks bro, can't wait to get this thing built! The plans are awesome


----------



## Bellows1

Midlife Crisis said:


> Well, folks, I keep getting bounced off sites or use sites that shut down. We'll see how long this one lasts. Plans are now posted at:
> 
> http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/849fafc3a6_1.48MB
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> Tom



Tom, that link is not working for me. Whn you're ready I'll add it to your first post.

B1


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Latest link - I hit the click here to download message and was sent to a new link, which worked - I was sent to this location and was able to successfully download. Follow the yellow brick road.....

http://myfreefilehosting.com/f/849fafc3a6_1.48MB

and the hits just keep on comin'.....

Tom


----------



## Ruffin4eva

I'm new here and find this post very interesting. Does anyone have any idea if Midlife's press, if made to his specs, is safe for use on an '05 Bowtech Patriot and also on older Matthews Q2XL? I'd LOVE to make one of these. Thanks


----------



## wvoutlaw

Hey fellows does anyone have a link or copy of midlifes plans .Ive tried all the links and cant find them. thanks


----------



## Boogiemandan

*plans for bowpress from Midlife crisis post*

I am having problem downloading this offered plan.tried all I got, any suggestions. I have Adope 8 andit states timed out.
I have wanted to make a press for years and did once, but with newer , shorter bows it has become inaffective. NEED SOME HELP


----------



## Boogiemandan

Me too, I tried everyway I have and it's not coming up. Anybody with them please share.
I pm several peope no response yet, but I am hopeful


----------



## flinginairos

Here is the one I made. I didnt really use one set of plans, I just got the basic measurements and went from there:wink: It works perfectly on both of my bows and I am sure it would work with alot of others as well.


----------



## Rat

To everyone looking for the Frankenpress plans. I am back from overseas and I think I have e-mailed the plans to everyone on the list, but if you have requested them and not received them please e-mail me again and I will get them right out to ya! 

robert (dot) lee01 (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## Idoitmyway

*Built a parallel press, works fine*

Hi all,

Did a mess with my bow and needed a press. I built one from first class scrap which was available at the company.
I was inspired by a video at youtube where they used a likewise type.

It leads the force into the limbs, where the force normaly goes in.
:darkbeer:
here are some photos


----------



## quick draw

You made one awsome bow press.


----------



## Desert Southpaw

If some of you guys are still having problems downloading the posted bow press plans here, sned me a PM with your email. I will send them to your email. Have Fun!!! :wink:


----------



## ken Johnson

*I can not understand*

I have a portable press. It work on all bows. I take it hunting and to the range. It has paid for it self many times over. It is like traveling with my own bow shop.

I can understand why a shop may want a large press, but a bow hunter, no way. To me they just take up a lot of space and cost a lot of money. 

My press is the Nite Hawk press. www.nitehawkarchery.com

My press presses all bows, so at the range I can help any one who needs help. I like being able to help others.


----------



## richard91577

*which bow press is the best to use*

Trying to find out which press to use a apple archery press or a sure-loc press. I'm trying to start a bow shop. Or if someone is trying to sell one.


----------



## ken Johnson

*I like my press*

My interest is in a press that is versatile and affordable. That means it has to do everything and cost little. I like the simplcity, but I can't take it with me. I use my press all the time at the range and on trips. For me the best press is portable. And you can't beat the cost. 

Thanks for the look see.


----------



## Karoojager

Ken, you are 100 % right.

I also use you bow press, at home by tuning in my workshop and by my several hunting trips in Europe, Namibia and South Africa.
I not want a big apparatus in the workshop at home because my place is limited, you press is in a drawer and work very quick if I need this.

Good tool good idea Ken:thumbs_up


----------



## base

*Mr.*

The Simplest and the most cheap press. The Cost beside 10-20$. Has Collected for 5 minutes in shop building shop.


----------



## SturgellatOSU

If someone has a press like this can you please post up some measurements of the base and arms for me?


----------



## badassbowtech

ttt


----------



## arch44

ttt


----------



## ken Johnson

*Building a press soulds great.*

Looking over all the designs shown on this posting none are truly portable. 

To me if you want the most out of your press it needs to be able to go where you go, hunting or to the range.

Today you also need a press that is fully capable of pressing all bows.

For less than $100.00 you can get a Nite Hawk press that does it all and and is truly portable, weighs 25 oz. 

Take a look at www.nitehawkarchery.com You can watch this press in action.

Good hunting. Ken


----------



## LilGecko96

tttt

any links that work?

or can someone send me some plans?


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Sites that store my file with the plans seem to take them offline regularly.

Anyone wanting a copy of my plans should send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the pdf file.


----------



## narrowboat

midlife crisis said:


> sites that store my file with the plans seem to take them offline regularly.
> 
> Anyone wanting a copy of my plans should send me a pm with your email address and i will send you the pdf file.


yes please


----------



## TN ARCHER

Here is a link to a press that is very similar to the X press.
http://www.freewebs.com/cougarjim/buildxpress.htm


----------



## ken Johnson

*Why not go hunting?*

Ken,
I had no experience with pressing prior to purchasing the nitehawk. I did some reading on AT forums and was planning on building one. In my opinion, you would need a pretty hard blow to the head to build a press, when yours is so affordable and practical. Nice work. Thanks. 
kelly 

Goto www.nitehawkarchery.com, see the video, judge if kelly is right.

Good luck and good hunting. Ken


----------



## SD BowHunter

Anyone have the plans for this press????


----------



## arch44

*bow press*

I like to tinker,so I built/modified a press to fit my needs using most of midlife crisis plans.I needed to brake down a Bowtech General,Hoyts Vulcan and Vtec.It works great,thanks


----------



## dbierman

gmcman said:


> Something I made in my spare time. I did make a new crossbar that is longer to go all the way to the outside of the limb pockets. Works great, I might have about fifty bucks stuck in it and everything was new.


I like this.


----------



## trykonmaniac

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## atila_teruel

*I can not download*

Hello I am a Spanish archer in your page, but I can not download the bow press plains in any of the links, can someone send them to my mail?
Can you help me?
Thank you very much


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*Send Email to get copies of the plans*

Please send an email to [email protected] and I will send back a copy of the plans in pdf form. The file is too big to transmit over the AT website.

Also look at the DIY forum to see presses others have built and look through the Classifieds forum for presses people build and sell.


----------



## JTD Hunter

*Bow Press*

Thanks for making the plans avaible it looks and sounds like it will work well.


----------



## TcArchery08




----------



## TcArchery08




----------



## ken Johnson

*Do you really want to build a press?*

I know what it took for us to design our Nite Hawk Press, so let me pass on of our customers emails.

"Ken,
I had no experience with pressing prior to purchasing the nitehawk. I did some reading on AT forums and was planning on building one. In my opinion, you would need a pretty hard blow to the head to build a press, when yours is so affordable and practical. Nice work. Thanks. 
kelly "

go to www.nitehawkarcehry.com You can see the video and how easy it is to use. 

Thank you. Ken


----------



## jerome1977

Thank you for all plans!!!


----------



## sardiver1161

I am new to the Archery Talk scene, but I am looking for either a prebuilt or plans to build m own bow press..


----------



## STEELERFEAVER

That is cool .how is it hooked up under the table


----------



## mulie4

*bow press plans*

does anyone have any plans on buliding your own bow press?


----------



## Woolecox

mulie4 said:


> does anyone have any plans on buliding your own bow press?


Yes! Just bought these plans off of ebay. Check it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cougar-Jim-Pro-X-Bow-Press-Plans-CD-or-Email_W0QQitemZ290318818586QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090521?IMSfp=TL090521187004r8776


----------



## Midlife Crisis

send an EMAIL to [email protected]. I will email you plans for free.

Please send an email and not a PM - that way I can just hit the reply button...


----------



## Midlife Crisis

*New email address for plans*

NEW EMAIL ADDRESS:

send an EMAIL to [email protected]. I will email you plans for free (they are no longer available for download on the Internet and I cannot attach the files to a PM).

Please send an email and not a PM - that way I can just hit the reply button...


----------



## jerome7795

All of your input is very helpful. Will post some pics when i get mine done


----------



## dntlkbk

*Need bow press plans PLEASE*

Hey, I am trying to get my hands on a set of bo press plans and the ones you golks have mentioned here are no longer available for download. The site says this- We are sorry, this file was removed. This file may be re-uploaded if it does not violate our terms and conditions.

Does any one have a file they can send me?

In advance, many thanks!


----------



## Midlife Crisis

dntlkbk said:


> Hey, I am trying to get my hands on a set of bo press plans and the ones you golks have mentioned here are no longer available for download. The site says this- We are sorry, this file was removed. This file may be re-uploaded if it does not violate our terms and conditions.
> 
> Does any one have a file they can send me?
> 
> In advance, many thanks!


Yes - a few posts up from this I tell everyone to send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you a copy of the plans. Don't send me a PM - I want the ease of just hitting the reply button.

Thanks.


----------



## bdragon

Man you have no idea how much trouble I can get into with this intel!


----------



## Luqas

Thanx for the plans !!! They are grate !


----------



## ken Johnson

*Hay! Guys*

If you like to build thing I can understand, but if you want to save money and own a nice press take Kelly,s advice.

"Ken,
I had no experience with pressing prior to purchasing the nitehawk. I did some reading on AT forums and was planning on building one. In my opinion, you would need a pretty hard blow to the head to build a press, when yours is so affordable and practical. Nice work. Thanks. 
kelly"

Our web site is www.nitehawkarchery.com for less then you will spend building a press you can own a nite hawk press which presses all bows, needs no adaptors, presses at the tips of the limbs and more.

Spend more time on the range. Save yourself the head aches.


----------



## james g

nice press


----------



## AL7XT

*Thanks*

Thanks to all for the ideas. I will be building a press this weekend.

What a wealth of information this site has been.


----------



## ToxArch1

I would like to thank *midlifecrisis* for emailing me the plans a couple of days ago (Frank D)
This is a great forum. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## cwinfrey5

Does the link still work? Because it didnt work for me...


----------



## thefrazzz

they all look great guys


----------



## thefrazzz

have to make one now


----------



## MrSafety

The link says the file has been removed, great if you could get it back up. :shade:


----------



## Midlife Crisis

If you would like a copy of my plans, please send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you a copy. Do not send me a PM (cannot attach a big pdf file in a PM and I want the ease of just hitting the reply button in my email and not having to retype an email address). I had tried to post them online and was successful only for a short time until host sites removed my plans. So as of May 2010, send me an email if you want a copy of the plans.

In this thread there are several good suggestions offering improvements to the design (replacing part of the cable with a chain and link to allow for easier placement into and removal of the bow from the press, etc.). It is worth your time to review this entire thread.


----------



## dugy40

*Some really cool presses*

I really wanna make one of these. I work in a fab shop


----------



## treetoppredator

Sweet thanks.


----------



## cougarjim

My pro X Press plans are free on my website.

cougarjim1.com


----------



## shorinryu

could you email me the plans for the bow press at [email protected]


----------



## theroguett

I might be interested if i could use this to press the new Z7 extreme, I have an apple bow press that i am going to have to sell becasue i cannot press this bow thsi looks like if could work. [email protected]


----------



## jljr23

ttt


----------



## chrisjpb

Could you please send me a copy of your press plans?
[email protected]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cougarjim

You can view my bow press plans here: http://www.cougarjim1.com/buildxpress.htm


----------



## dustin862

Does this press work on split limb bows?


----------



## WebowJo

Hello fellow,

These are the plans for the press from Tom, then another that he also wanted me to share here, not sure who did those though.

Also, please send me more pdfs if you want me to host them to post too. Though accepting them is for me to decide.

For the Plans: http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf and http://www.webow.com/Bow Press X-Press Type Plans with Welding.pdf Enjoy, 

Thanks,

Jo JS.


----------



## waynedcarson

*x press*



wheels3563 said:


> one with out bow


where can i get the plans for this at


----------



## squirrelman87

Do you think this press will work for split limb bows? I have a new hoyt vector 32 that I would be using it on. thanks


----------



## Tracknut

Will any of these work with the newer parallel or past parallel bows? A friend wanted me to build him the press posted by Midlife Crisis for his PSE Bow Madness, but I have my doubts if it will work with his bow? Any one know for sure? Tks.


----------



## Tracknut

Anyone??


----------



## samscorndogs

great work!!! very good to read about it. thanks


----------



## richusmc87

yes i wou;d love to have more info to build this press can email it to me at [email protected] 
thankyou


----------



## aljburk

Bump


----------



## unks24

Just made this, it needs a paint job but it works great!!!


----------



## b0w_bender

Most of the presses I saw in this thread are antiquated and don't work nearly as well on the newer parallel limb bows. take a look at these presses as well. 

This is the one I built it can be built with normal wood working tools and requires no welding. you can get full build instructions here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2167188








Other inline bow press threads can be found here
THe Slimline inline (most popular):
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937&highlight=slimline+inline
Pipe Clamp Bow Press:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870&highlight=Pipe+Press
Rope Pulley Press
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1866855&highlight=Rope+press


----------



## bwhntr7973

tagged


----------



## time4camping

I have built a Bow press similar to some on here but it also works as a draw board. I will take some pics and post them but here is a you tube link showing you how it works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqyEOjVzYEo


----------



## dbierman

Nice job.


----------



## 4 Fletch

time4camping said:


> I have built a Bow press similar to some on here but it also works as a draw board. I will take some pics and post them but here is a you tube link showing you how it works.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqyEOjVzYEo


Impressive. Have you drawings and bill of materials you're willing to share?

Thank you.


----------



## ricearcher

*Bow press*



HV Bowman said:


> I have complete plans for a Press identical to the Apple Pro Extreme. I can't take credit for these plans because they were sent to me by another member a long time ago. These are very professional; plans that include a complete list of materials and drawings.
> If anyone is interested please PM me with your Email address and I will send them out to you. Please be aware that these plans are in a Microsoft Word format.


If you are willing to share please forward to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## 18javelin

.....


----------



## nwmtman

*Flintstone press*



ArcheryBowdocto said:


> I still like mine! :smile:


I like it. simple caveman style. I've pictured a similar idea in my head.


----------



## fitadad

Thanks!


----------



## Memmax

Thanks to midlife crisis I now have a bow press. I did make one addition. I drilled thru the roles steel and add a hitch pin to ensure the they would not come out.


----------



## glockman55

I need a cross bar to make this work as well,


----------



## KSstickMadness

Any recent presses people have come up with they're willing to share?


----------



## 0311Grunt

Just what I was looking for!!!


----------



## 0311Grunt

Awesome! Good job!


----------



## 0311Grunt

nice!


----------



## 0311Grunt

Where did this thread go? The link with instructions?


----------



## 0311Grunt

Just realized how old this is. Still going to try!


----------



## 222 REM

Nice press, I made two about five years ago. One for me and one for my son, they worked great.


----------



## Kodakkid

Awesome thanks


----------



## Kodakkid

Nice


----------



## Kodakkid

Memmax said:


> Thanks to midlife crisis I now have a bow press. I did make one addition. I drilled thru the roles steel and add a hitch pin to ensure the they would not come out.


Nice job


----------



## ta406

Looking at building a press. This gave me some great ideas


----------



## JH1291

Thanks for posting


----------



## nuts&bolts

Budget Pipe Clamp Press.





Select an eyebolt that is at least 1/16th inch larger inside diameter, than the outside diameter of the pipe.


----------



## nuts&bolts

If you can weld, then, avoid the boat roller type bow presses. Stick to the threaded rod, adjustable angle fingertip, linear bow presses. I had this one custom built for me, xtra long, by 92Safari.


----------



## Cuahitl

Thanks for all the ideas and prints.


----------



## EEfab

Thanks for the ideas planning a press build very soon.


----------



## Alice Berry

If you are perfect hunting a bow, then you need a scope. If you want to know which scope is best for bow hunting, you can visit this site Outsineed.


----------



## Whalerbow

Sweeet thanks for sharing these plans


----------



## shredder4286

Am I the only one who can’t find the pdf or document? I click on the link, and it appears webow.com is a dead site


----------



## 37Red56

Site does not work for me either.


----------



## Farcanal

I couldn’t find the plans either. Thought Id downloaded them. 
i built this one from memory yesterday.


----------



## Pullinshots

Farcanal said:


> I couldn’t find the plans either. Thought Id downloaded them.
> i built this one from memory yesterday.


Farcanel, have you used your press yet? How well does it work?


----------



## Farcanal

Pullinshots said:


> Farcanel, have you used your press yet? How well does it work?


I put a little weight on my bow limbs to see if it holds in place and I also put a 30” Mission craze with no strings in and pressed it down to 30” at the axles and it all seems fine. Waiting for new limbs for my Drive and strings for the Mission then I’ll give better feedback


----------



## Dukkman

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Pullinshots

Farcanal said:


> I put a little weight on my bow limbs to see if it holds in place and I also put a 30” Mission craze with no strings in and pressed it down to 30” at the axles and it all seems fine. Waiting for new limbs for my Drive and strings for the Mission then I’ll give better feedback


Looks pretty nice. Did you use a piece of all thread to draw the moveable portion inward? What material did you put on the portion of the press that contacts the riser so that the riser doesn't get scartched?


----------



## Farcanal

Pullinshots said:


> Looks pretty nice. Did you use a piece of all thread to draw the moveable portion inward? What material did you put on the portion of the press that contacts the riser so that the riser doesn't get scartched?


Mate I just used 24 mm threaded bar. I ground 4 flat edges on the 24mm nut until it fit into 40 mm SHS(box section) I machined the thread bar down to 19mm for 40 mm long on one end to fit into the bearing block and drilled a 10mm hole into the end to take the 10mm roundbar handle. Had to drill and tap a grub screw to lock the handle in. The 40mm fitted fairly well into the heavy wall 50mm outside box section but I glued a 1mm strip of plastic(old engine oil bottle) into two of the inside edges of the 50mm to make sure it didn’t twist or roll sidways.
The fingers are 15mm wide flat steel 4mm thick. I just tack welded them together and shaped them in the press. Then I used fairly thick heat shrink with glue in it. 2 layers of that and it seems well protected As well as providing a-bit of grip.And easy to replace.
sorry all the measurements are metric but I’m in Australia.


----------



## Pullinshots

No worries about the measurements Farcanal. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## darrinholst

Not much really dies on the internet anymore...



Wayback Machine





Wayback Machine


----------



## nrdorado2000

Awesome thanks


----------



## Reptyler74

Nice looking machine! Looking forward to building one soon!


----------



## DJoeBlack

Midlife Crisis said:


> If you would like a copy of my plans and a parts list, please find them at the following link:
> webow.com Press Plans.pdf
> 
> Other press plans can be found with the following links:
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press X-Press Type Plans with Welding.pdf
> 
> Take the time necessary to read this entire thread – there are lots of good ideas for modifications and improvements. Note: if I could weld, I’d build a linear press, which was not in the marketplace when I found some plans and made modifications so I could build it without welding….


Thanks a lot for theses plans!


----------



## 17HendersonJT

Thank you


----------



## kilgoretrout

Midlife Crisis said:


> If you would like a copy of my plans and a parts list, please find them at the following link:
> webow.com Press Plans.pdf
> 
> Other press plans can be found with the following links:
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press X-Press Type Plans with Welding.pdf
> 
> Take the time necessary to read this entire thread – there are lots of good ideas for modifications and improvements. Note: if I could weld, I’d build a linear press, which was not in the marketplace when I found some plans and made modifications so I could build it without welding….


This is amazing, thank you. I’m already shopping.


----------



## lbmalleo

This is great, 
Thanks!


----------



## Chase406

Midlife Crisis said:


> If you would like a copy of my plans and a parts list, please find them at the following link:
> webow.com Press Plans.pdf
> 
> Other press plans can be found with the following links:
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press Plans.pdf
> 
> http://www.webow.com/Bow Press X-Press Type Plans with Welding.pdf
> 
> Take the time necessary to read this entire thread – there are lots of good ideas for modifications and improvements. Note: if I could weld, I’d build a linear press, which was not in the marketplace when I found some plans and made modifications so I could build it without welding….


I should check this out!


----------



## VizslaCopper701

Good stuff


----------

